# Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 500.2 Amp Amplifier Bass Knob Cord 1500 Watts



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Rockford Fosgate Punch 500 2 Amp Amplifier Bass Knob Cord 1500 Watts | eBay


----------

